# Albino Hedgehog can they see?



## Snowballs Mum (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I was given an albino female hedgehog. If anyone could please help with a couple of questions I would be grateful. First are albinos blind? I know she can hear. Also I'm worried about the temperature in the cage being right, any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Hedgies in general have poor vision.
Do you have an accurate thermometer reading of the temp in the cage?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Albino hedgehogs are no more likely to be blind than any other colour of hedgehog.


----------

